# Strange voices in my head...



## TheEndIsFuckingNigh

My inner monologue never shuts the fuck up, even for a second. I hear laughter and music and conversations. My thought patterns 'argue' with each other. I talk to myself inside my head. It's impossible to concentrate on anything. I fear that I have schizophrenia 24/7. I cry about it every night. I'm so scared that I'll get schizophrenia. I'm not actually HEARING voices in an auditory way, but in my head...my thoughts are just out of control...my mind is racing...I can't escape all of these voices in my head and these multiple inner monologues. I'm terrified and I feel like a fucking psycho. I've talking to my psychologist about this but it doesn't seem to phase her. She considers it another symptom of my anxiety (I have awful OCD, dp, and depression). Ugh, I just don't know what to do...


----------



## Hot Dog Water

I think this is a common symptom that comes along with DP/DR. Like I've said in my other posts, it makes us soooo over-sensitive to things. It also turns a lot of us into hypochondriacs. I've been through some psychotic/ schizophrenic like symptoms, and I'm still going through them. I'm getting medication on January 6th.... same medication i was on before, which is called perphenazine. I actually got off it a while back thinking it was making my DP/DR a bit worse, despite helping with the paranoia and bizarre thinking. Anyway, the point is, don't be afraid of having schizophrenia... from what I've seen, it's actually a hell of a lot easier to treat than DP/DR. There's medications specifically for it, and doctors actually have somewhat of an idea what is wrong with the schizophrenic brain. Although it's extremely hard to live with, even with medications. Sorry, I'm not trying to be a downer, I just can't stand when people have a false sense of hope about things. It's good to have a ' yeah, fuck dp, i can get better' attitude.. but saying 'THERES NO WAY I CAN EVER POSSIBLY GET SCHIZOPHRENIA' is ridiculous. A lot of people on here, including myself, are psychotic in some ways. I don't care what anyone wants to say, having that extreme sense of paranoia is not just 'anxiety'.


----------



## kate_edwin

Its not schizophrenia. It could be some form or flavor of did


----------



## Jayden

I have read numerous times that "feeling disconnected from your thoughts" is a DP symptom, just like how you feel disconnected from your body or the words coming out of your mouth. So when you have a lot going on in your head, like I do too, it's easy to see why you think your going crazy.

I really wish I was ok with going crazy, because honestly then I would have like no anxiety. I think if people were to hear more positive things with conditions like psychosis and schizophrenia they might not be as frightened. Things like, you can still live the same life you did before, it might just be a little bit harder. Just like how most of us are living the same life, it's just harder with DP.


----------



## Guest

See a psychiatrist about this, imho you should never rule out schizophrenia if you fear it. The biggest piece of ignorance on this site is if you are scared of getting schizophrenia that means you wont get it which is absoulutly wrong, so go see someone else if this is really bothering you.


----------



## forestx5

Had a discussion over this subject with an otherwise sane drug addict, myself, and an intelligent young man who had a history of hospitalizations for auditory hallucinations. (voices). The addict and myself have the negative dialogue ongoing in the background of our thought processes. The thought occurred to us, that maybe our voices were no different from those heard by the young man with the psychotic illness. We were assured by the person hearing the hallucinations, that there is no comparision to the normal negative discussions that occur in the mind.
I suspect that the negative dialogues in our minds (not of psychotic origin), are the byproduct of unresolved emotional conflicts. Why else would you constantly berate and criticize yourself?
And, it does cause neurological fatigue to constantly criticize yourself. It is probably an underlying cause of depression and anxiety, or a symptom of depression and anxiety with the underlying cause being the emotional discontent which produces the negativity. 
Here is an interesting article based on current research
http://192.211.16.13/curricular/hhd2006/news/wounds.pdf


----------



## Jayden

Auldie said:


> See a psychiatrist about this, imho you should never rule out schizophrenia if you fear it. The biggest piece of ignorance on this site is if you are scared of getting schizophrenia that means you wont get it which is absoulutly wrong, so go see someone else if this is really bothering you.


You are right, it is important to talk to a doctor or psychiatrist about this situation. I do understand that fearing does not mean you WONT get it, but it does show that you have some insight atleast which is a good thing. One doctor I saw said I was "too sane".


----------



## kate_edwin

You and people around you would know if you were schizophrenic I think. It wouldn't feel so vague. It's perfectly normal to feel you're going crazy or you're psychotic, chances are it's not. It's kind of like thinking you have cancer when really you don't have a clue what cancer is actually like.


----------



## mcalohan

Yeah, I'm right there with ya. The stream of constant self abuse that I've lived with since I was a young teen just drains the will to live from you. If I could take your pain I would, but I can't. We have to learn to live with it. I draw my strength from myself and God. Prayer helps. When it becomes too much and I'm screaming in the mirror "shut the fuck up!" I turn to God. When you can't carry yourself, its time to ask for help. Open your heart and let Gods perfect love in. If nothing else it'll get me through the day.


----------



## Aus29

Does anyone else suffer from this? I expetience this daily since dp, as well as memory of music etc . Ta


----------



## Aus29

Thanks for your response autonomic space Monkey  How have you been doing latley? What techs do you use to help distract yourself? Ill be in a relaxed state or half asleep and hear myself having a conversation with say a fam member so someone fimilar..or sometimes hear other voices/chatter but always inside my head and while resting, is this like a alter or psycotic thing? It really creeps me out lol. Would meds help? Cheers


----------



## Chicane

This is one of my main symptoms, non-stop racing thoughts and inner monologue. Not voices, but endless mind-chatter. It's like one constant daydream of scenes, situations, conversations, or things I did or have yet to do. It makes it almost impossible to concentrate on the present moment.


----------



## Aus29

Thanks for your reply Autonomic space monkey  its really good to hear things are getting better for you and your symptoms have lessened in intensity. May i ask if you have tried medication in the past to help ease it for you? Ive tried serequel but felt more detached, also lamictal which did help alot with dr and mood although thoughts/chatter raced more. What a bizare bunch of symptoms this is..im starting to realise that im still so traumatised but how different i am now and i think that may be stopping my progress, but its hard to not realise so much has changed especially with this new thought process. I hope you continue to get better each day  Cheers


----------



## Aus29

Hey Chicane how are you doing? I totally get what your saying..its everyday especially worse when trying to sleep. Is sleep an issue for you?


----------



## angella

I have this problem since day one. Its so bad when i'm trying to sleep,its almost loud as real voice. I am so scared i will start hearing it too,and also i'm not making any progress with that symptom. Is there anyone having bad tinnitus along with this? My tinnitus is driving me crazy at night


----------



## Aus29

Hey Angella, how are you doing today? When did the tinnitis start? I have this big time also..the ringing varies in pitch daily.its just weird isnt it :/


----------



## Guest

I dunno about you guys, but my friend got voices in her head when she started taking anti-depressants....


----------

